# Hi



## midnight1973 (Feb 10, 2009)

:clap2::clap2::clap2:Hi all just joied forum today looking farward to chattting to yous all.


----------



## Superhuman (Apr 18, 2009)

hello and welcome


----------



## midnight1973 (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks Superhuman.:high5:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome to the board...


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Welcome aboard sapphire!


----------



## midnight1973 (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks RS2OO7.

Looking farward to chatting to yous.Havent put any threats on.I like to sit back an read everybody elses,maybe im a bit too shy.Anyway im sure ill

get used with the with you guys and the girls.

Do a bit of training myself not as much as i used to.I lost a lot of muscle as i dont compete in physique anymore.


----------



## Force Of Nature (Mar 7, 2009)

welcome to musclechat


----------



## superbird (Mar 6, 2009)

Dont be shy. Im new to this as well. Ive found that the people on this site are friendlier and easier to chat with then some of the sites here in the States.


----------



## midnight1973 (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi Superbird.

Yeah the guys on here are friendly and funny.Im new to even using a laptop so you can imagine how slow i am lol,but should get used with through time-I HOPE.Sunday is for me a day of rest but just got back to the gym on tuesday past as i had to take 3 wks off training.Next day i was in agony esp after chest workout and abs :heh:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## CrisR (Mar 26, 2008)

sapphire said:


> Thanks RS2OO7.
> 
> Looking farward to chatting to yous.Havent put any threats on.I like to sit back an read everybody elses,maybe im a bit too shy.Anyway im sure ill
> 
> ...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

welcome to the board sapphire


----------



## midnight1973 (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi CrisR and thanks.I am just a bit shy just the way i am until i get to the gym...lol

Thats right havent put on any new threats yet...was going to put one on asking which were the best fatburners on the market today.Have used Extreme Lean-R.I find Dougies supplements very good and the whey tastes well esp the choc!So might start using his prouducts again.


----------



## midnight1973 (Feb 10, 2009)

PScarb said:


> welcome to the board sapphire


Thanks Paul.

Any questions i have ill know who to ask......yourself..Im not training as much as i used to but still try and keep myself in shape.Competed in figure from 2001-2004 and done very well in that class.I am competing in bodyfitness at min but to be honest not sure what the judges are looking for.I always do well and win at the qualifiers but when it gets to the britian judges say im too tight????? :crazy:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

have you thought about NABBA? trained physique is a nice class for someone with muscle but not to much..?

any questions you have just ask...


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Sapphire, I've looked at your avatar but don't recognise you, you mentioned me by name so I'm guessing we know each other.

If you don't want to say on an open forum PM me with who you are.

Oh, and if you liked the old Lean-R then you'll love the new ones they are obscenely strong for a legal supplement.

Dougie.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

PScarb said:


> have you thought about NABBA? trained physique is a nice class for someone with muscle but not to much..?


cheeky ;-)

welcome sapphire

xxx


----------



## midnight1973 (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi Bettyboo and thanks for the welcome,

I was reading through Bodyfitness(april) mag yesterday,your article and pictures are amazing.In my opinion your the best female bodybuilder which myself and others find very inspiring.:cheer2:

Sapphire

xx


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

> cheeky ;-)
> 
> welcome sapphire
> 
> xxx


i did not mean it like that Rachel.... 

in the UKBFF there are a few women in the physique classes that have a nice mix of muscle and femeninity but in NABBA this is more apparent, i just think most women with a decent amount of muscle would be better suited in NABBA


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

sapphire said:


> Hi Bettyboo and thanks for the welcome,
> 
> I was reading through Bodyfitness(april) mag yesterday,your article and pictures are amazing.In my opinion your the best female bodybuilder which myself and others find very inspiring.:cheer2:
> 
> ...


hi sapphire

thank you for that, its a lovely thing to read first thing on a monday morning. i really enjoyed doing that interview good questions meant i could give interesting ( well i think they were interesting) answers. And the pictures are some of my favs too. the second part in in mays issue.

so are you going to tell us a bit more about yourself?

xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

PScarb said:


> i did not mean it like that Rachel....
> 
> in the UKBFF there are a few women in the physique classes that have a nice mix of muscle and femeninity but in NABBA this is more apparent, i just think most women with a decent amount of muscle would be better suited in NABBA


i know you were paul im just playing

xx


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

phew thank god for that don't want to incur the wrath of Ms Universe....


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

Extreme said:


> Hi Sapphire, I've looked at your avatar but don't recognise you, you mentioned me by name so I'm guessing we know each other.


you guys all suck.

sapphire, i know who you are, i recognised you straight away. from what i recall you have competed in nabba figure in the past correct ?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Bodyworks said:


> you guys all suck.
> 
> sapphire, i know who you are, i recognised you straight away. from what i recall you have competed in nabba figure in the past correct ?


Hands up who scoured his Beef back catalogue at lunch?:becky:


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

Tall said:


> Hands up who scoured his Beef back catalogue at lunch?:becky:


Spot on tall we have our very own sherlock homes!

xx


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

not true. i just look at a persons profile pictures. aren't i clever.


----------



## midnight1973 (Feb 10, 2009)

Bodyworks said:


> you guys all suck.
> 
> sapphire, i know who you are, i recognised you straight away. from what i recall you have competed in nabba figure in the past correct ?


Yes BODYWORKS i used to compete in nabba.I competed in a few ukbff shows too..Wont be competing this year i dont think.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm still none the wiser


----------

